# New Study: Electronic Cigarettes Vapor Has NO Toxic Effect



## kimbo (18/7/15)

In a recent study, scientists have found electronic cigarette vapor has *NO toxic effect* on the cells found in human lungs.
http://ejuiceologist.com/new-study-shows-electronic-cigarettes-have-no-toxic-effect/
http://ejuiceologist.com/new-study-shows-electronic-cigarettes-have-no-toxic-effect/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (18/7/15)

Wonder if this includes allflavorings, i.e. diacetyl etc


----------

